# Roasting over charcoal



## Brewster21 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new on this site and would like some advice on roasting coffee over charcoal, I have built a rotating g drum contraption powered by a small electric motor 60 rpm, just waiting.g for my beans to arrive, any advice welcome thanks in advance.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi. Sounds like a great project. How are you planning on controlling the rate of rise? Are there any temperature probes in the drum? Can you see the beans as they are roasting? If you can give more information (even a photo or two) you will probably get better quality advice.


----------



## mark t g (May 23, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> Hi. Sounds like a great project. How are you planning on controlling the rate of rise? Are there any temperature probes in the drum? Can you see the beans as they are roasting? If you can give more information (even a photo or two) you will probably get better quality advice.


What's the rate of rise? the beans are in a mesh drum so I can se them but no temperature probe. I will post a photo once I have tested it but in essence the drum rotates over a metal box of charcoal, not sure what temperartures are acheived but i could test this some way. Thanks for your reply I will let you know the results of the first roast.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Rate of rise is a measure of how much the temperature the beans change over a certain time-frame. Most roasters try to control the rate of rise over the roast cycle; slowing it down as beans approach first crack and then trying for minimal ROR between first crack and when the beans are removed from the heat. Not sure how you would do this over charcoal. Maybe make a stand for the drum unit so that it can be placed in a higher position further away from the heat. Good luck with your first attempt. Dont forget to record the key events; time taken to get to first crack, time first crack ends, [time until second crack if you go that far], total roast time until the beans are removed from the heat and cooled.


----------



## Brewster21 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for that RDC8 that's good advice, i have two positions for the charcoal pan, high and low so i can have some control and I guess i can spray water on the charcoal to reduce the heat somewhat. I think I will fit a temp guage somewhere to measure the heat, would a meat probe do the job fitted just under the rotatiung basket?


----------



## Brewster21 (Jun 27, 2017)

This is my charcoal roaster, just done my first roast using Monsoon Malabar beans and pretty happy with the results although not brewed any yet. The stats are :- 1.5kg lumpwood charcoal 250g beans time to first crack 22 mins, time to finish 29 mins amb temp 350f. I think this may be a little slow so I will do a couple of modifications to raise the fire pan and cover the drum. any advice welcome, thanks in advance. Brewster21 Nottingham UK


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

The beans dont look too bad - however the proof will be in the tasting! 22 mins to first crack seems rather on the long side - however what was the charge weight? As a thought - can you make a heat shield/lid to go over the roasting drum (attached to the upper side rails)? this would "keep the heat in". If it were hinged on one side, it could be raised/lowered to control the heat. Something a little like the lid on a BBQ


----------



## Brewster21 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes thats a good idea i am going to do that and also raise the fire pan a little, the brew tasted really good, I think you would call this a medium roast, i brewed a caffetiere and the results were aromatic and slightly sweet, no smoky after taste which was a surprise. I will make the modifications and do another roast and post the results, thanks for the feed back.


----------

